# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  Kratki filmovi o dojenju

## talic

Želim pohvaliti postavljanje ovog teksta na rodin portal i nadam se da će svaka mama koja treba pomoć oko dojenja pravovremeno naići na njega. Neupitno je da su i tekstovi i svaki drugi oblik informiranja o dojenju korisni, ali meni je pomogla jedino konkretna - fizička pomoć moje ginekologice. Ovaj video je najbliža zamjena za tu konkretnu, fizičku pomoć oko dojenja koju mnoge mame nemaju gdje potražiti. Bravo!

----------


## emily

http://roda.hr/tekstovi.php?TekstID=...2ID=&Show=2859

----------


## darva

Ovi filmovi su revolucionarni  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------

